
Bitcoin is the film industry's latest weapon against piracy - isp
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2016/09/bitcoin-is-the-film-industrys-latest-weapon-against-piracy/
======
isp
> It embeds some bitcoin into each copy of a file that is sent to a licensed
> recipient, usually a reviewer

I wish the article had more details about how the Bitcoins are embedded -
because the obvious question is whether they could be trivially stripped out.

Interesting idea though (which is why I submitted): embed a "reward" in a
file, which can be claimed anonymously. But if claimed, you know it's claimed,
and you then have cryptographic proof that the file was leaked - and, if you
only sent the file to one person, by whom.

